# Guiness World Record - Most Rubik's Cubes Solved While Running a Marathon [video]



## PhillipEspinoza (Dec 3, 2014)

**WARNING, 5 HOURS OF RAW FOOTAGE**

I finally got around to uploading these videos. Despite the 5 hours of just repetitive cubing, there's a lot of funny commentary in here and even some beat boxing if you hang around long enough. Again, couldn't have done this without Michael NotKevin Young, Everett Kelly, and Cameron's cubes. They were awesome. 

Here is my official race results page: https://www.brooksee.com/rcc/results?pk=182762

Here is the video footage of the Guinness World Record for "Most Rubik's Cubes Solved Whilst Running a Marathon" 839 cubes in a 4:56:02 marathon:

PART 1 (1:33): 




PART 2 (0:53): 




PART 3 (1:33):
[video=youtube_share;iKxKzJBBmGY]http://youtu.be/iKxKzJBBmGY[/video]
PART 4 (1:00):
[video=youtube_share;dVLBMB8yuh0]http://youtu.be/dVLBMB8yuh0[/video]


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 3, 2014)

Again, congratulations. But there's no bloody way I'm watching 5 hours of this ☺


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 4, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> Again, congratulations. But there's no bloody way I'm watching 5 hours of this ☺



Brest probably would.


----------



## brian724080 (Dec 4, 2014)

Reconstruct please!


----------



## qqwref (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh cool, you got this all on video  I only watched a couple of minutes but it was cool to see your setup with the pedicab and basket and all that.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Dec 4, 2014)

How many cubes did you solve in total? I don't feel like watching the videos and counting


----------



## qqwref (Dec 4, 2014)

839 solves in just under 5 hours. You can read more info in the older topic here


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Dec 4, 2014)

You know what, I actually had to go through this footage again to get a better count as there might have been some counting errors. I made it through the first 1:33 and counted 6 more than where we were at in the video. Guinness will have the final count once they review the footage but this means that the official count might be closer to 850 which is cool. We figured if anything even if the count was off I knew that I did at least 839.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 5, 2014)

Really awesome! I watched, well actually mostly listened to the first three parts. Part 4 is a private video? so couldn't watch it.


----------



## Cubeologist (Dec 5, 2014)

amazing. Great Job


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Dec 6, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> Really awesome! I watched, well actually mostly listened to the first three parts. Part 4 is a private video? so couldn't watch it.



Oh wow youre awesome for actually watching! And thanks for catching that private error, I fixed it. That's the best part, when I finish!


----------



## cubecraze1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Holy crap, congratulations! Out of curiosity, did it hurt much more than after running your normal marathon? (obviously it's always going to be painful! :3)


----------



## Stefan (Dec 6, 2014)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> And thanks for catching that private error, I fixed it.



I still can't see it, I get "This video is not available" when I click on it above, and it's not even listed here.


----------



## RageCuber (Dec 13, 2014)

Amazing! Possible new wca event XD


----------



## Tony Fisher (Dec 14, 2014)

You say "running" but some of it looks like walking.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 14, 2014)

I am sure Phillip can run a marathon in way less than 5 hours when he's going for speed  But that gives you less time for cube solving, which means you want to go as slow as you can for this record. The previous record holder ran it in about 5 hours, so Guinness set a 5 hour limit on the attempt.


----------



## rybaby (Dec 14, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> And honestly at what point/speed is walking considered running?



Usually once you don't always have at least one foot on the ground, it's running (i.e. there is a moment when both feet are off the ground). But that doesn't matter in this case


----------



## Shane (Jul 23, 2015)

Just wondering if you ever received confirmation from Guinness for the record?


----------



## Phinagin (Jul 23, 2015)

Did any other runners say anything to you if they passed you? Not watching whole video.


----------



## armoni2020 (Nov 17, 2015)

You beat me to it! I had been gearing up to make this attempt for a while. My first attempt last October went bad, and I ended up running without solving (4:28:55). My plan was to attempt 500. I would have held the record for about a month. But it kinda seems pointless now :-( ... BTW, brilliant use of the cart to solve the delivery problem. Helps that your average solve time is about half what mine is 

I'll be running my 2nd marathon next fall at the age of 40. I don't expect to be making a go at your record though.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Nov 17, 2015)

Couldn't you just run the marathon really really slowly?


----------



## not_kevin (Nov 17, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> Couldn't you just run the marathon really really slowly?



The rules here are that the marathon must be finished in under 5 hours: http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/world-records/most-rubiks-cubes-solved-whilst-running-a-marathon/

(Note: link is still out-of-date - for some reason, Guinness wants to just take forever verifying this record still. We've been waiting for a long time for it to be properly recognized.)


----------



## MoyuFTW (Nov 18, 2015)

not_kevin said:


> The rules here are that the marathon must be finished in under 5 hours: http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/world-records/most-rubiks-cubes-solved-whilst-running-a-marathon/
> 
> (Note: link is still out-of-date - for some reason, Guinness wants to just take forever verifying this record still. We've been waiting for a long time for it to be properly recognized.)


Wow previous record is sooo slow. Over a minute per cube.


----------



## not_kevin (Nov 18, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> Wow previous record is sooo slow. Over a minute per cube.



Yeah, which is why it's particularly frustrating for us, because we've beaten it by soooo much >.<


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 18, 2015)

not_kevin said:


> Yeah, which is why it's particularly frustrating for us, because we've beaten it by soooo much >.<


just spam them with emails asking them to accept it


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 18, 2015)

This looks like an interesting record. I might give this a shot one day.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Nov 18, 2015)

Well, I guess they don't really want to watch a whole five hour video... I mean that must be even more tiring than doing the actual race.


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 18, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> Well, I guess they don't really want to watch a whole five hour video... I mean that must be even more tiring than doing the actual race.



speed it up? lol


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 11, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> speed it up? lol



Sure, that's the wonderfulness of YouTube.


----------

